# Wednesday 14/11 - Wellington Point QLD - Dawn Raid



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi All,

Provisionally at this stage I am considering a dawn raid out from Wellington Point before work on Wednesday. Winds are predicted to be pretty light S-SE - tide will be low - to incoming on the way in.

Meet at Wellington Point boat ramp just before 4.00 am.

I would like to launch as close to 4.00am as possible - and I will be leaving for home 6.00

For those that dont know it - Wellington point is a series of shallow reef systems and there are a variety of islands nearby that hold a variety of fish including squire, sweetlip, bream, tailor, etc

There are public toliets and heaps of parking at the ramp.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

hope you get a few mate, how did you go up at noosa on the weekend? I headed out with xeubius and polylureosis in coochin, got my first jack of the season even if it was only 20cm or so lol

Lee


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Report posted for Noosa River


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

if work doesn't get in the way, i'll be there

who needs sleep?? :lol:


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

It would be worth working the ledge that runs for wello down to ormiston point. There are always grassy sweetlip there you just have to find the schools of them.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi - looks like it will be great conditions - we should pretty much have the place to ourselves (touch wood)


----------

